# Happy Veterans and Armistice Day



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2020)

A heartfelt Happy Veterans and Armistice Day to all my brothers and sisters who served.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2020)

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
 That mark our place; and in the sky
 The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
 Loved and were loved, and now we lie
 In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
 The torch; be yours to hold it high.
 If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
 In Flanders fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2020)

_They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old; 
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. 
At the going down of the sun and in the morning 
We will remember them._

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2020)

_"... a small portion of the 1,250 American flags erected by the local Rotary Club in honor of our Veterans Day. The flags extend for almost a mile along our bayfront. Each is individually sponsored in honor or remembrance of a veteran.” — Steve from Corpus Christi, TX_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 11, 2020)

128 Flags of Remembrance now flying in Sylvan Lake until Nov. 12, honouring 128,000 Canadian dead.


----------



## rochie (Nov 11, 2020)

When you go Home, tell them of us and say, For your Tomorrow, we gave our Today” 
John Maxwell Edmunds 1916.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old;
> Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
> At the going down of the sun and in the morning
> We will remember them.



The Last Post being played at the Menenpoort, Ypres at 8pm, as it is, every night.




Great War Tour 75

Tyne Cot Cemetery, the largest Commonwealth War Graves cemetery, with 11,956 graves and countless more commemorated.




Great War Tour 152

The New Zealand memorial at Flers-Coucellette, the site of the first engagement by the New Zealand Division during the Battle of the Somme, 1916.




Great War Tour 41

Lest We Forget.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

